# AHM Alco RS 2 wiring



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I won this on ebay the other day and when i got it today i found that the engine doesn't run (advertised as new ). When i pulled the shell off this is what i found. The light burns when the track power is on but i don't know where the white wire and green wire go too or if there are anymore more wires that are supposed to be in there.. anyone know?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I believe the wires were holding on bushings hold with plastic poles.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Is this an easy fix or would be easier to just send it back and get a refund?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Easy to fix. Push the bushing holder where plastic poles are and put one wire each side.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

*picture*

the big red arrows to push the bushings and two wires to put on.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I would talk to the seller and let them know that It is not new and see if they will send some of your money back. I do not know what you paid for it, but that ain't new. 

If you do hook up the wires and it runs the wrong way just swap them around.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Got it working thanks to Rusty. It was advertised as NOS. Seller said it was in storage for the last 20years or something. I only paid $22(free shipping) for the engine and the dummy engine.


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

This is where E-bay becomes EVIL. It has to be pretty obvious that it is not new. So then we get into how he excused himself for selling used as new. He most likely takes the old line of it still being in the box. Does anybody here really believe that line? Where do we all put our engines when we don't have room on the layout? Back in the box! 

That's where I don't hesitate to slam the seller. They almost certainly could have looked at the engine and saw it was not new but they choose to list it as new because it sells better. That leaves the buyer losing money and time dealing with the item. He either has to send it back, often pay shipping or work out how to recover from being cheated. 

In these cases, I do not hesitate one minute to slam the seller as hard as possible. They know they are crooks but then they say I won't work with them to solve the problem. But the E-bay system is built to encourage crooks! 
Evil-bay buyers beware!!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

thats part of the reason I will always check out my local shop first because they do get a fair smattering of OO/Ho engines in stock, granted it mostly is older stock or things that have been around for a while or used and the person just decided they no longer wanted, but I do have one good thing, they offer a full 1 year waranty which is good with me, on all items they sell...

I will only go to Evil bay if I can't find what I am looking for and Roundhouse is unable to find it and aquire it for me...


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I won't be worried since it's only 22 bucks for train.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

He was selling it as new old stock. I knew it wasnt brand new. He said he assumed it ran. It runs smooth and strong now.


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

Glad it works. We all need to feel a bit of success. 

And I'm feeling much better here as I've finally got my internet back and working smoother than it ever has.


----------

